# Break Up Or Not?



## angellove (Apr 21, 2007)

im dating a guy 3 yrs younger than me.. but i dont see age as a problem.. things have been going ok for the last couple of mth..

these days... he keeps getting all weird and moody and unreasonable... every single day im quarreling with him at least twice... and never ever once he came to apologize to me... it's his attitude that's driving me crazy.. i dont know how to put it here but he is SO CHILDISH.. i cant stand him!

but i love him with all my heart.. and i know he does too... to be true...

as with all previous bf... he's the one i felt most deeply for.. and the one i can actually believe protect me from all things.. but why must the one that is suppose to protect me hurt me so much.

besides the quarrels, he treats me so sweetly..... if you ask me.. i would think that he's going through a phrase of purberty.. ( im 18, he's 15 ) although it seems like he is very young... but he looks and acts much more mature than he is..

our love story is a highly unusual one. it's like something out of a drama show..

i can say i've never regretted it..

my Q to you is.. i really cant stay all these quarrels every single day! i've tried talking to him but all he did is promise next time will be better but it's back to square one.

should i end this or not?

edited: there's so much going on in my life right now.. and im in the midst of a major exam..

friends are out.. cause there's a pretty huge problem going through us.. but thats a story for another time.

i feel that im alll alone.. and that the world has left me alone


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 21, 2007)

break up. it sounds like its getting to that point of being really tired on both ends. plus you are so very very very young, which makes him even younger. instead of letting it get to you and bringing you down, its a good time to have a new outlook, and reevaluate your growth as well. on your own. on your terms.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree with brewgrl.

Reading your post, it sounds like you want to end the relationship.

Focus on other things like school.

You can always remain friends with him.

He is only 15. he has a lot of growing to do.

In time he will mature; there will be more harmony between the two of you.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree with the other ladies. You need to find someone closer to your own age.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

I was in the same place with my relationship a few years ago. it got better. we fight maybe once a month now. also im 3 and a half years younger. we started dating when i was like 14 and him 17-18. im now 17 almost 18, he's 21. I knew I loved him then and wanted to make it work and it worked and were still together. We also have known eachother since I was 11 and always liked eachother since then.

so if you want to stick it out and try to make it work do it, I dont necessarily say break up. or that you need someone older. but you are young (so am I obviously) and I made it work and im glad I did.

Oh and I hope no one says anything about me being so young when we started. I was young but his intentions were right.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Apr 21, 2007)

older older older but not too old hehe u deserve the best u dont need a boy u need a man  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 22, 2007)

well, from my personal experience, I once dated a guy a year younger than me. I was 15, almost 16, he was 14, almost 15. By the end of our relationship, which was 1.5 years, I felt like his mother. The day that he had a supposedly 'cute' tantrum about which chips we should buy to eat with the movie we rented out? that's the day I realised that if I wanted to be someone's mother, I'd have had a baby, and what's cute in your own child is not cute in a partner. You want someone who you can rely on, and who can rely on you.

I say, if you're happy in the relationship then stay with it, especially if you can think you can work it out. I think only you know whether you should break up with him - because only you know how much you love each other, but bear in mind that he probably wont be as mature as you for AT LEAST another 10 years, if ever. I speak from experience - even when guys are 20-25 they're not as mature as a 20 year old woman. If you think you can deal with that, then go with it. Love is a beautiful thing and you should do what makes you feel good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Apr 22, 2007)

excellent advice


----------



## angellove (Apr 22, 2007)

thx for all of your advice... but it's really really hard to put an end to this....

i think i'll try for a couple of mths more and if things dont improve... it's over


----------



## Ricci (Apr 22, 2007)

hes a child and you are an adult


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

:7dh:

as said before only you know wether you guys should break up or not. only you know everything you two have been through and how much you mean to eachother. im rooting for you!! even if the majority say break up!

i have dated a guy younger than me and it didn't work out. the guy i dated broke it off with me for no reason at all..and hasnt even had a girlfriend since then, which was about 4 years ago. till this day i duno why he dumped me. things were going great.

in my relationship, (my current one) i came super close to ending it, i actually told him i was 100% sure we wouldnt work out and that it was useless. and he totally turned around. he told me how much he loves me and doesnt want to lose me, and we improved a bunch..until we basically stopped fighting all together. we would fight over stupid stuff and it just wasnt necessary. he was so scared to lose me he said he'd do anything to keep me. thats love! he even stopped doing (most of) the annoying things that aggrivated me.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe you guys need some time away from each other and hold this relationship off for awhile...although that's basically like saying "let's break up and see other people." Not that there's wrong with dating someone younger. I've dated younger guys myself, but you're young and he's even YOUNGER. You just became legal, and he's still a little fetus...lol (sorry, excuse my humor) I actually used to call my ex that when he pisses me off, and he hated it. :lol:

I would say if he's 18-19 and you're like 22, then that's different. Him being 15yo is a whole different ballgame. Regardless, a guy is always going to be immature no matter what age they're going to be. I know quite often that guys tend to make promises they can't keep. Arguments and quarrels are just inevitable. There's simply no way to avoid them...It all comes down to him acknowledging the fact that he's WRONG, apoligize and making it up to you. Every guy should always know its their fault...heh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All jokes aside, I just think you need to think it through and take into consideration that maybe school and life is more important. In life you have to make a lot of decisions, and I'm pretty sure that there's more fishes in the sea. You're young, live it out and don't let the strain of a relationship pull u down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angellove (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks for all your advice.. i actually broke down when i read this page. knowing that there are people that care really helps a lot.

there's a load of thing that i want to type now but im too exhausted.. i'll type it again later or tomorrow..

thanks a bunch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you guys really help!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 22, 2007)

Best of luck to you! If things end up not working out now, perhaps some time in the future!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 22, 2007)

Good luck to you. Im going to agree with all the ladies here. Let us know what happens. Best of luck.


----------



## angellove (Apr 22, 2007)

talked toh im just now and he said he'll try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> again


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 22, 2007)

awww, at least he's prepared to try.. my skank faced ex (haha, I'm not at all bitter!) was like, no, I have too much going on in my life, I CANT LOVE YOU RIGHT NOW.

Whatever, that isn't a cant, that's a WONT. I say, as long as the love is still there, it will be alright! I'm rooting for you too! best of luck!


----------



## angellove (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks! :laughing:

i had a good talk with him.... he said that he'll try his very best.... i really hope things work out.... i hate break ups..


----------

